# Cut-Down Maglites



## donn_ (May 2, 2008)

I'm starting to accumulate quite a few of these, and would be interested in seeing what else is out there.

I'll start with only D-Mag shorties by Mac:







From the left:

~1D Durocoat Cobweb host, running a WA 10 Watt Solarc HID, on a Burnt Retinas 11.4v regulated battery holder (2x17670).

1.5D, grooved body with finned head, HAIII-NAT. Running a Malkoff Quad Q5 Cree on 2x AW C Li-ions.

Sub-1D Copper host running SSC P4 on a 1x17670, with resistored tail switch.

Nascar Spectrum (FADE) host with 3x Q5 Crees on a Tri-Flupic driver, and running on 1x AW C Li-Ion.


----------



## adamlau (May 2, 2008)

Mac Mini-HID (MOP) @ 1D w/ 10W Solarc & FM 3x17670


----------



## DonShock (May 2, 2008)

I've got two MagSD sized lights with tailcap switches. One is a Quad-Cree powered by 4AA and the other is a **Don't try this at Home!!** Mag85 powered from three 14500 cells. I've also got one with a 1" body behind the head that currently has a trit sphere in it. But if I ever figure something better to fit in the stubby, I'll shift the trit to a "head only" setup I have. I'll take some pix later.


----------



## thom (May 3, 2008)

donn_ said:


> I'm starting to accumulate quite a few of these, and would be interested in seeing what else is out there.
> 
> I'll start with only D-Mag shorties by Mac:
> 
> ...




Were do I get something like the one on the far left done?

thom

BTW here a cpl of mine 3D is there for reference. And, yes, the are limes .....








The one on the left is for sale.


----------



## roymail (May 3, 2008)

How is the C shorty being powered? What led?


----------

